# Uber LAX staff holds line to prevents surge



## Ubergirl_la (Nov 25, 2019)

I was driving tonight at Uber LAX and there was a 2.5 surge. I noticed there was enough cars to supply the demand of people waiting in line however the staff wouldn’t allow passengers to get in the car. And I asked one the staff members why aren’t they letting any passengers get in the car and he said oh there’s not enough cars and also that their waiting for us to pull up. But there were cars there and they could have let people get in the cars like they normally do where they let the first group of people in line to walk over to the first set of cars like they normally do. I really think they are doing this to prevent drivers from getting a surge. I encourage you guys to confront the Uber staff and ask them why aren’t they letting passengers to go to the drivers and ask them to let them go to your car. Its not fair that we are waiting in the line and wasting gas sitting there until they finally decide to send over passengers.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Strange. There's no benefit to the city in preventing riders from leaving. I am surprised any pax is accepting that.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Could be a big surge conspiracy.... Or it could be minimum wage idiots getting carried away with a brief moment of authority


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Could be that if my uber showed up and they tried to cock block me, they would get a foot stepped on...


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Why would the airport staff or TSA have any knowledge of what the pax are being charged? That makes no sense at all. You sound paranoid.


----------



## Ubergirl_la (Nov 25, 2019)

Uber LAX-it Staff not TSA.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ubergirl_la said:


> Uber LAX-it Staff not TSA.


Is it Uber staff or is it LAX staff?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I bet you cheap asses have never tipped them for their service.....well, shit happens


----------



## Ubergirl_la (Nov 25, 2019)

The Uber staff at LAX-it Uber Arrivals Pick up, the guys with the masks that are at the line where the passengers wait and directing the passengers to drivers


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ubergirl_la said:


> The Uber staff at LAX-it Uber Arrivals Pick up, the guys with the masks that are at the line where the passengers wait and directing the passengers to drivers


Glad I don't drive in LA. Uber is in our way enough without being at the airport directing pax operations. That sounds like the dumb leading the dumber. GL to all you LA brothers and sisters.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Could be a big surge conspiracy.... Or it could be minimum wage idiots getting carried away with a brief moment of authority


I'll wager on Idiots being idiots every time of the day Alex!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubergirl_la said:


> The Uber staff at LAX-it Uber Arrivals Pick up, the guys with the masks that are at the line where the passengers wait and directing the passengers to drivers


Guys in Masks ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Ubergirl_la said:


> I was driving tonight at Uber LAX and there was a 2.5 surge. I noticed there was enough cars to supply the demand of people waiting in line however the staff wouldn't allow passengers to get in the car. And I asked one the staff members why aren't they letting any passengers get in the car and he said oh there's not enough cars and also that their waiting for us to pull up. But there were cars there and they could have let people get in the cars like they normally do where they let the first group of people in line to walk over to the first set of cars like they normally do. I really think they are doing this to prevent drivers from getting a surge. I encourage you guys to confront the Uber staff and ask them why aren't they letting passengers to go to the drivers and ask them to let them go to your car. Its not fair that we are waiting in the line and wasting gas sitting there until they finally decide to send over passengers.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

They have shift changes. Awkward.



Ubergirl_la said:


> I was driving tonight at Uber LAX and there was a 2.5 surge. I noticed there was enough cars to supply the demand of people waiting in line however the staff wouldn't allow passengers to get in the car. And I asked one the staff members why aren't they letting any passengers get in the car and he said oh there's not enough cars and also that their waiting for us to pull up. But there were cars there and they could have let people get in the cars like they normally do where they let the first group of people in line to walk over to the first set of cars like they normally do. I really think they are doing this to prevent drivers from getting a surge. I encourage you guys to confront the Uber staff and ask them why aren't they letting passengers to go to the drivers and ask them to let them go to your car. Its not fair that we are waiting in the line and wasting gas sitting there until they finally decide to send over passengers.


What lane were you in? What time was it? I see Uber releasing around a hundred cars at a time, from the waiting lot when it is busy but in-between there is a gap. Those workers might not know what to do when they run out of cars and are stuck with passengers. Also, there is mob rule so why are people letting themselves be held back?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ubergirl_la said:


> Uber LAX-it Staff not TSA.


They started some code crap
at one of the Chicago airports.
You should have your surge 
when you accept the ride...


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

It seems to me LAX staff were able to do what us drivers have failed to do for so many years. If they can make us wait, we should be able to sit still and wait for surge to happen. All it takes is to turn off the app, and stand still. You will always have a trigger happy idiot that takes base fair, and that causes other idiots to join in until we have what we have today. Little to no surge. Way to go Airport staff, I applaud the coordination and communication. To us drivers...we can keep fighting over $13 airport rides 😭🤣


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ubergirl_la said:


> I was driving tonight at Uber LAX and there was a 2.5 surge. I noticed there was enough cars to supply the demand of people waiting in line however the staff wouldn't allow passengers to get in the car. And I asked one the staff members why aren't they letting any passengers get in the car and he said oh there's not enough cars and also that their waiting for us to pull up. But there were cars there and they could have let people get in the cars like they normally do where they let the first group of people in line to walk over to the first set of cars like they normally do. I really think they are doing this to prevent drivers from getting a surge. I encourage you guys to confront the Uber staff and ask them why aren't they letting passengers to go to the drivers and ask them to let them go to your car. Its not fair that we are waiting in the line and wasting gas sitting there until they finally decide to send over passengers.


______________________
Nonsense -- First of all, the workers that you are talking about are not Uber employees. Uber and Lyft hired independent companies to keep that area staffed and pickups flowing smoothly. Second, these people could care less if you get a pax or not. The surges are triggered by supply and demand sent to a computer. Do you think that some person standing in a parking lot directing traffic knows when a surge is on? I do not know what mask person you are talking about unless they were just trying to stay warm. The LAXit lot is another holding lot for pickup drivers. You, as a driver, have no idea what is going on ahead of you and you certainly do not know that they are holding passengers from getting in a car.
Do you actually think that a pax would allow someone to prevent them from getting their ride without raising HELL ???
I think the only thing going on is YOU misinterpreting what is happening.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> ______________________
> Uber and Lyft hired independent companies to keep that area staffed...


 More independent contractors??!! :roflmao:


----------

